# LF: iPod Sales Statistics



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

From the current line up of iPods, does anyone know the sales stats by percentage? For example, do Minis constitute 30% of total sales, 20gigs 40%, etc.

(Macaholic, I'm lookin' at you.)


----------

